# Lounge > Science and Technology >  >  One Kilogram Of This New Polymer Material Can Turn A Swimming Pool To Jelly

## Sagan

By Clay Dillow Posted 01.24.2013 at 9:01 am 

Dutch researchers have developed a gel-forming polymer so effective  that a kilogram of the stuff sprinkled across an Olympic sized swimming  pool would turn the entire thing to jelly ...  

... though the researchers have not yet experimented with a real  Olympic swimming pool, the ability to rapidly turn large bodies of water  into gelatin is sure to have major impacts in the disciplines of both  cocktail party tricks and teenage petty vandalism ... 

http://www.democraticunderground.com...ost&forum=1018

----------


## onawheel

what is the point of developing something that can be so destructive? I mean what good could ever come from this "development"? 0__o

----------


## Antidote

There might be some valuable purpose to it but I can't think of what it could be right now.

----------

